

Huge: Google maps navigation feature - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2009/10/29/google-maps-navigation-huge/

======
jsz0
The market is overreacting. Standalone units are just much more accessible to
a larger mainstream audience that doesn't have a $200 SmartPhone and a
$30/month data plan. The hardware isn't rugged enough to replace many
applications of standalone GPS units. The reliance on cellular data is
completely unrealistic in a fleet environment for example where you might have
hundreds or thousands of units deployed. It's fundamentally limited by
SmartPhone hardware -- screen size & battery life. I suspect it will be
popular among a certain group of people who already have SmartPhones, car
chargers, data plans, etc but that's a fraction of the total GPS market.

